# kit box/breeding box conbine



## khidd (Feb 4, 2012)

just finish my kit box staring off plans for breeding box, all parts are scarp from my back yard

starting kit box 
View attachment 23042


View attachment 23043

bob trap design using coat hanger
View attachment 23044


View attachment 23045

finish kit box
View attachment 23046


View attachment 23047


View attachment 23048


View attachment 23049


View attachment 23050

breeding box still under construction
















have more updates for the breeding cage


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

None of the attachment links are valid.

As for what you have done so far, good start but you should get rid of the chicken wire. Looks like you used heavier-duty grid wire for the shelf...that's the stuff you should use instead of chicken , which is not strong enough for a Pigeon enclosure...

Welcome to the Forum, we look forward to more pics....


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome to PT, its nice when you don't have to spend money and are able to recycle.


----------



## khidd (Feb 4, 2012)

here are the pics that wasn't valid

starting kit box


----------



## khidd (Feb 4, 2012)

bob trap design using coat hanger


----------



## khidd (Feb 4, 2012)

finish kit box can hold 12 pigeons but can add more perches


----------



## khidd (Feb 4, 2012)

more pics
















View attachment 23064


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks like you had fun building it!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks great, and whats even better is that you used scrap materials to build it and it turned out awesome!

Only one problem as mentioned is the use of the chicken wire but that is easily fixable


----------



## khidd (Feb 4, 2012)

i have plenty of scrap wood and chicken wire and try to limit my time going to home depot or lowes since all these stuff can be found in the back yard..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

critters can get in with chicken wire..that is why the advice given is pretty important. and what type of wind/draft break do you have for it? looks like a good wind could go right in it ?


----------



## khidd (Feb 4, 2012)

summer is coming up and i want my birds to have good ventilation, don't want to box them up in 100 degree heat and let them suffocate..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

khidd said:


> summer is coming up and i want my birds to have good ventilation, don't want to box them up in 100 degree heat and let them suffocate..


It is far from summer and a drafty windy loft is a way to get sick birds. you can build some panels to stop the drafts that you can take off during the summer. and get rid of the chicken wire it will cause you less trouble in the long run.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice loft. Congratulations!!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

The thing with the chicken wire is that it sure keeps the birds in, but it also allows critters like Spirit Wings mentioned in as well. I have even seen a hawk tear through the chicken wire while diving. Hungry hawks and hungry cats, along with hungry raccoons will try anything to get at your birds. 

To be on the safe side it is best to switch the chicken wire with wire mesh.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about a draft. Drafts only occur when there is a temp change, so unless you are going to heat it, I wouldn't worry, what you will have is a nice breeze through it. I would be concerned about rain getting in, you could solve that problem by making the roof extend out, or have covers to put over the wire during bad weather. The wire is the main concern. You built the loft for nothing. I would spend a little on the wire. If you don't your birds will pay for your mistake. We would understand more about the climate your in if you told us where you live.


----------



## khidd (Feb 4, 2012)

Gurbir Brar B.C. said:


> The thing with the chicken wire is that it sure keeps the birds in, but it also allows critters like Spirit Wings mentioned in as well. I have even seen a hawk tear through the chicken wire while diving. Hungry hawks and hungry cats, along with hungry raccoons will try anything to get at your birds.
> 
> To be on the safe side it is best to switch the chicken wire with wire mesh.


i'm not to worrie bout the chicken wire side i'm gonna move that side up against the wall so it be block where little wind flows through and thats safe enough for me..and as for critters i live in central cali theres no cats or raccoons around my neighbor but there is b.o.p. but they only fly high and once in a blue moon they come around and chase my birds


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

khidd said:


> i'm not to worrie bout the chicken wire side i'm gonna move that side up against the wall so it be block where little wind flows through and thats safe enough for me..and as for critters i live in central cali theres no cats or raccoons around my neighbor but there is b.o.p. but they only fly high and once in a blue moon they come around and chase my birds


what can get in chicken wire? mice which can give paratyhoid and snakes which eat eggs and young and sometimes try to eat an adult pigeon, and carry salmonella. they go in at night, if you have birds they will be attracted. (I lost one that was half swallowed by a snake ), so don't be sorry you left it on.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

khidd said:


> i'm not to worrie bout the chicken wire side i'm gonna move that side up against the wall so it be block where little wind flows through and thats safe enough for me..and as for critters i live in central cali theres no cats or raccoons around my neighbor but there is b.o.p. but they only fly high and once in a blue moon they come around and chase my birds


Just an FYI - just because you don't see them doesn't mean that cats, ****, coyote, and others aren't there. Feral cats can be living in your 'hood and not be noticed at all. And if you have garbage cans stored outside with any food in them you probably have the others. It's up to you, but it only takes a few seconds to lose a bunch of birds. Those that are eaten, and those that fly away to keep from getting eaten. IMO, take the extra time to change out the chicken wire!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This wire is also dangerous. Mice,rats, and snakes can and will get in. Just not worth it. And not fair to the birds.


----------



## khidd (Feb 4, 2012)

i think my setup is ok but it seems i have a problem with the chicken wire that i cant see and you guys can see that is not safe for my rollers so i figure i modify my kitbox to improve the housing of my rollers..thanks to all those whose giving the advise of the chicken wire..


----------



## khidd (Feb 4, 2012)

more pics


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Do you know a hawk will slide right through that trap


----------



## khidd (Feb 4, 2012)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Do you know a hawk will slide right through that trap


yes i know hawks can slide through the trap but like i say hawks and falcon fly high and once in a blue moon they swoop down high from the sky to chase my birds and i have never seen a b.o.p. 300 feet from the grown or lost a single bird during training..theres hundreds of feral pigeons near me and squirrel around the trees and in my neighbor so b.o.p. has alot to eat.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We're just trying to warn you of what will most likely happen if you don't change the wire to something safe like hardware cloth. People who thought their birds were safe have had these things happen. What you choose to do with that advice is on you.
People who value their birds want to know these things, and would rather fix them _before_ something happens.


----------



## khidd (Feb 4, 2012)

heres an update on my breeding box finally finish what do you guys think i should do to cover up the front

nest fronts easily homemade 
















all board up ready to breed 24x15x15


----------



## khidd (Feb 4, 2012)

for easy cleaning


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think you should build a loft around that box and all the problems would be solved.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I wonder how the BOP in your area eat if they never come close to the ground? Do the rabbits jump higher in CA? The same issue that we have all said is the spacing between the bars. Yours are way too wide for outside. I use 1"x1/2" welded wire cloth, like your floor.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

It looks like the birds in the top section will be pooping on the ones below them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The top ones need to have a solid floor for the ones under it.. it needs as shadybug has said a loft around it.. this is not going to be a place you want to raise babies out in the open.. there is not enough protection..If you are going to use it at least put it in a garage someplace. IMO, you really need to educate yourself on the proper houseing of pigeons, because this just is not it.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Good looking nest fronts! 

Only thing you need to do now, is as mentioned, the top 2 nest boxes need a solid floor or they'll make a mess on the pairs underneath them through the wire mesh.

Second thing is to make a small loft around the nest boxes, and have the nest boxes at the end. The birds will get more room to move around in, and they'll be generally safer, happier, and healthier. Nothing too big, just maybe 4 X 4 X 4 and you'll be fine in my opinion


----------

